# VIVIANA RIVASPLATA: LA DIOSA DEL PUENTE DE LOS SUSPIROS



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Una bella se dejó ver en el Puente de los Suspiros, nos referimos a Viviana Rivasplata quien participó en el desfile 'Modas y Personajes'. La ex Miss Perú se dio tiempo también para responder a las criticas de Luis Ángel Pinasco. ¡Ingresa a la nota!

Desde que Rivasplata hizo su aparición sobre la pasarela los flashes no dejaban de iluminarla, más aún cuando se dejó ver en ropa interior. La belleza enigmática de 'Vivi' dejó con la boca abierta a más de uno, especialmente de los varones.

"Es verdad, no puedo calificarme todavía como una actriz ya que aún me falta aprender. Él tiene razón al decir que me falta mucho, soy consciente de eso, pero tengo mucho camino por recorrer", respondió Rivasplata a los comentarios del popular 'Rulito' Pinasco.

De otro lado, 'Vivi' se refirió a la participación de Débora Sulca en el 'Miss Universo'. "Ella (Débora) es muy linda y muy segura de sí misma, por eso no debe sorprendernos que haya quedado entre las diez mujeres más hermosas del mundo. Lo que hizo es un logro y debemos de aplaudirlo".

Con respecto a un nuevo proyecto dijo que la próxima semana viajará a Argentina para concretar algunas ofertas relacionadas a la grabación de unos comerciales.

Cabe mencionar, que en este desfile organizado por Luis 'Papelito' Cáceres también estuvieron Thalía Estrabidis, Vanesa Saba, Adriana Zubiate, Thalía Ibáñez, Leslie Stewart, Tracy Freundt, Cati Caballero, Maricielo Effio, entre otras figuras.

LO QUE DEBE SABER

'Modas y Personajes' fue grabado 'Fashion TV' que ofrecerá un especial dentro de unas semanas y en donde Viviana Rivasplata fungirá de anfitriona. Precisamente su visita coincide con la llegada de María José Peña, una modelo peruana que es presentadora de 'Fashion TV' de México.

Este desfile sirvió para ayudar a los cientos de niños beneficiarios del programa de Vaso de Leche de Barranco.

Las modelos exhibieron la colección del diseñador argentino Ricky Sarkany, Sumy Kujon y Ciro Taipe. Además de las creaciones de Renzo Costa y lencería de Leonisa.

Algunas fotos


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

muy simpatica es esta chiclayana.. viviana rivasplata


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

asu mare... ta bien, bien por los chibolos que recibiran ayuda y bien por los mañucos que se colaron al desfile


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow...Thalía Ibáñez aparece bastate quemada...


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Ni idea quienes serán estas nenas.... Lo que sí, tienen puesto más maquillaje que el payaso Cucharita (que en paz descanse).


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Mucho maquillaje, pero bien simpatica la chica. Chiclayana tenia que ser pues.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Veo que la tia Vivi está demasiado sobrevalorada.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Ah, pero tiene unas caderotas y delantera que silencian a cualquiera.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

esa vieja està bien fea :runaway:


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Mientras chicas como Anahí se pierden en el olvido:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se le ve fuertota a la vivi...


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Me estoy inspirando en un nuevo versus.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Viviana Rivasplata tiene pinta de estar demasiado re-encauchada, además que está medio vieja, no? cuantos años tiene.... Que linda es Anahí, tiene calibre de modelo internacional.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Wow...Thalía Ibáñez aparece bastate quemada...


No la veo, o será que te confundiste de thalía?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

esa es thalia stabridis (o como se escriba )modelo de raùl romero


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip...las dos Thalias fueron...jeje, me equivoque de apellido.


----------

